# Let's Talk Set ups!! Fencing, housing, etc



## maritown (Oct 9, 2017)

I got such great opinions on my fencing quote thread, but I realized one big thing: we all look for and need different things in our farm set ups!

I thought it'd be fun to talk about how we have our farms set up, and for what animals, and climate!  Also, PROS and CONS of your current set up? 

I will post our brand new place at the end of the month so please, let me get excited through all of your lovely fencing and livestock shelters!


----------



## maritown (Oct 9, 2017)

I won't post pictures of our multi year rental for landlords privacy, but I did learn a lot!

I will never again rely on a setup that requires moving the animals into a secure night pen.  It was by far the most time consuming part of chores and the most...annoyance inducing when goats decide to detour.  
I will never have my bucks and does share a fenceline ever again!!!
For god knows what reason the current chicken coop was built with nesting boxes beneath the roosts.  Self explanatory.
Chicken wire does not keep predators out.  We freerange but it was frustrating not having a secure and safe run for the chickens just in case.  
I think that is all my major grievances/lessons learned, all of which will soon be solved


----------



## Baymule (Oct 9, 2017)

We bought 8 acres with a doublewide 3 years ago. It took us until this year to finally finish enclosing the entire 8 acres. Maybe we should have built the outer parameter first, but we built in fits and starts. The horse pasture went up first which goes from the backyard fence to the back fence and south side. Next was to extend the fence on the south side to the front, then across the front to the driveway, down the driveway to the portable building. Then across the other side of the driveway, across the front and down to the horse pasture on the north side, but left the north side boundary line unfinished. That finally got done this year. 

We built a Hawg Hut, various chicken coops, a sheep shed and had a 36'x36' barn built. We need to finish the inside. We have 3 horses, 8 sheep, 3 dogs, Muscovy ducks, and chickens. 

Our temporary sheep shelter that has been temporary a little too long LOL.






Building the Hawg Hut. It's on skids and we have moved it several times, sure comes in handy.





our barn before













Barn 





Front pasture, north side of driveway-before.





After


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 9, 2017)

...this is the goat house, it is a converted chicken coop. We are a small operation, and this was our start in goats....
.  ...there are 2 rooms to the building, this is the inside feeding area for wet days. I plan on removing the old nest boxes, but the Boys used to climb up and lay on them when they were smaller.....  ...this is the inside resting area and there is a hole in the middle wall that they can go thru so they don't have to go outside to enter either area.
 ...there is a deck that is on the front and side of the building and a small yard area. The deck has been a really bright spot and the goats and us both have appreciated having it.
  ...this gives ya the side view of the deck and to the far left of the pic is the opening into their back pen area....  ...here the Boys are in the big fenced area and the 3 big trees on the otherside is in their back pen area... ..this is the side gate that gives them access to the big common area they were in, in the previous pic. This is closed at dark, and they have the other areas to roam in thru the nite. We don't have a heavy predator load or list that we have to concern ourselves with, mainly coon, fox, and possums....along with stray dogs. I've about reached the limit on pics, but will share more with ya later we have 3 goats and they are all in my avatar pic, and ya saw them in some of those pics. If ya have any questions, feel free to ask....


----------



## maritown (Oct 9, 2017)

@Baymule ooooh that barn  I have big dreams of investing in a barn and making my horse dreams come true!!

@CntryBoy777 that is SUCH a neat goat house, very innovative! I love the deck and all the levels and resting spots, our nigis would love that


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 9, 2017)

Ours love it cause it sits high and keeps them off the wet ground when it rains. We like it cause we have sure footing on the slick clay soil we have when it is wet. We also use the 16"x 16" concrete squares for them to walk on when it is wet. It really helps to keep the hooves worn down and will be adding more before too long. I also sow rye grass in all the shaded areas to provide browse for them during winter, and on wet days they will walk and stand on the squares to eat the grass.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 10, 2017)

We had a few sprinkles and a shower here this morning, and while out with the goats I thought I'd snap a pic of the concrete squares in action.... ....the first pic shows the squares leading to the back pen, and the second is Comet standing at the gate that leads to the house. You can see that they will stay on them with the ground being wet....it helps to deter hoof rot while wearing down the hoof...lessening the trimming chore.....the Boys are wethers and are pygmy/boer crosses, the black one is a 10yr old doe and is FB pygmy....being meat goats they are not given much grain, so the hoof growth is not exorbent or fast. I'll post about the bird area a little later....


----------



## maritown (Oct 10, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> We had a few sprinkles and a shower here this morning, and while out with the goats I thought I'd snap a pic of the concrete squares in action....View attachment 39238View attachment 39239 ....the first pic shows the squares leading to the back pen, and the second is Comet standing at the gate that leads to the house. You can see that they will stay on them with the ground being wet....it helps to deter hoof rot while wearing down the hoof...lessening the trimming chore.....the Boys are wethers and are pygmy/boer crosses, the black one is a 10yr old doe and is FB pygmy....being meat goats they are not given much grain, so the hoof growth is not exorbent or fast. I'll post about the bird area a little later....



I love this!!! I think I will actually put some paths like this in our new place.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 10, 2017)

...this is the front of the bird house and this is the chicken side. The inside is separated into 2 rooms, 1 isn't used very much but is a separation for broody setters, or if there is a reason to quarentine. It originally was planned to be a half chicken, half duck building...but, since the ducks prefer a very simple area to bed down in the building became available for chickens and separation.
  ...this is the side view showing the separate yards. The fence is just a temporary fence at this point and will be worked on this Fall when the temps drop.
  ...this is the backside of the bldg, but it is the side that faces the house. This is the duck yard and their bed area is under the bldg. The bottom is completely covered in 1/2" hardwarecloth. Each yard has an access hole cut in the fence for the birds to come and go from. However, the chickens are actually freeranging and are not inside the fenced common area.
  ...here are some of the chickens beyond the 2 barrels outside the fence.
  ...here the ducks are in between the outside fence and garden fence. We have the gates covered with 2"x4"x5' welded wire....this keeps the birds and vermin from coming thru the gates.
As far as the fencing goes, I have a fence "Thread" that covers each step that was taken in installing it. I did all the work myself and it took me about 5-6mnths to complete. I've had 2 heart attacks and have a bum leg and foot, so I had to chip away at it as the weather and body allowed. Plus, the bird house was also in the works, so things have been busy here and there is still a bunch to do. Hope some of this benefits ya and gives ya some ideas....


----------



## Simpleterrier (Oct 10, 2017)

Here is my hog pen recycled telephone poles


----------



## greybeard (Oct 10, 2017)

Mine's fairly simple.
1. Clear the land of excess trees and brush.
2. Fence the perimeter.
3.Plant grass.
4. Stock it with animals.
5. build cross fences and install gates.
6. Install handling pen.
https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/cow-pen-handling-area.36695/
7. Initiate and keep a good chemical program to keep weeds and brush in abatement.
8. Deposit checks from calf and cull sales.


----------



## mystang89 (Oct 11, 2017)

Could you deposit those checks in my account please? Thanks.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Simpleterrier (Oct 11, 2017)

this is a pic of the back side of my barn and hog pen also the white shed is the goat shed. The barn and all the board fence is recycled telephone poles. I was given 160 poles free from the rail road. I had to clean them by hand load them.by had haul the to  a mill unload by hand then load cut boards by hand and unload cut boards by hand then build barn. I figured every board I touched at least six times. The bolts and metal straps I took to the scrap yard and it paid for all the milling. The roof came off of another barn. So all said and done the barn and fence cost me less then 1000 dollars. But it was a little bit of work.


----------



## Simpleterrier (Oct 11, 2017)

The barn is 20x48 just in case anyone wants to know. It is divided into four sections. Wood shed, grain area, built in and removable pen area, and loafing shed. U have to walk outside to get to the wood shed but the rest u can walk threw.


----------



## Simpleterrier (Oct 11, 2017)

and here is a pic of the all summer to build chicken coop. I think I had at least 100  in it. Most of the wood is recycled out of dumpsters. The roof I made at work. I had to get fancy and make angles that my saw would not cut so had to free hand cut every thing. But it turned out nice. Everyone likes the look of it. It is on 4x6 skids so I am dragging it into place.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 11, 2017)

Darn cute!


----------



## maritown (Oct 12, 2017)

So cute, and what a crazy steal for that barn, though it sounds like you more than worked for it in labor and time!  So awesome


----------



## Baymule (Oct 12, 2017)

@Simpleterrier I admire all the hard work you put into your barn.  What a bonanza of getting all those poles.  The scrounger in me is drooling.  LOL You sure came out with a great barn.   I love the roof cuts in the chicken coop.  Do your chickens know they live in such a beautiful coop?


----------



## Simpleterrier (Oct 13, 2017)

Thank you @Baymule  Some do but others keep trying to escape.


One thing to remember with old telephone poles is that some are cedar and not treated. Horses like to eat cedar. So don't put three cedar boards in one section of fence or you will have lose horses. Don't ask me how I know.

That is the second barn we built the first was a 20x20 three sided shed. It was 100 percent recycled. Then the free poles came and down came the old shed. 

We had a barn party on a Saturday with friends. We had it all up except for the roof me and two guys did that the next week end. But it is always getting things added and removed. Right now I'm thinking about adding a buck pen and shed between the barn and hog pen. Already have a guy giving me a trailer load of cut 18 foot telephone poles for a mixed box on pork and beef. Just got to find the time to get them.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 13, 2017)

Sounds like a good trade!


----------

